# Building my new goat barn!! PICS VIDEO 2/27



## fmizula (Feb 19, 2012)

my dad and DH spent all day on putting up my new goat barn friday and its comming along! we are using alot of old barn beams and boards we scavanged arround. we just picked up metal roofing for the top. probably going to put some windows in the front and it has a great southern exposure so the sun is great in the morning!!

any suggestions and things you put in yours would be great! 

 and................drumroll please............. out newborn baby!!! no name yet, suggestions welcome. lamacha-pigmy-nubian. black and white spotted and blue eyes!!!! easy birth!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 19, 2012)

It looks like they are doing a fantastic job. The barn is looking great. And the baby oh my just gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2012)

Goat barn is looking good, I always enjoy seeing other peoples designs.  Baby is so cute. The no ears thing is growing on me as I see more of them on here.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 19, 2012)

When crossing different species, the outcome is always a surprise!
In most cases these mixed babies are soooo nice!
About the name; I was thinking something related to the word "three", "thrio",
since the baby is from three different crosses and have three colors,
but I cannot come with anything english.
There is nice sounding name in Russian "Troyka"


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 19, 2012)

Bless your heart for all that snow!  I'd have to take a pass on that part!  

CUTE little kid!  I LOVE the suggestion "Troyka" - you could shorten it to "troy" as a nickname.

Mezclar is "to mix" in Spanish  (say the "z" like an "s" sound)...I guess you could shorten that to "Messy"...LOL...probably not very nice now that I look at it in writing...but kinda cute


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 19, 2012)

There is another combination:

*NU*bian - *PI*gmy - *LA*mancha

Could be:
Nupila
Pinula
Pilanu
Lanupi
Lapinu

Sounds very exotic...haha  I love that game 

And...hardy husband to work in this cold. Cherish him!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 19, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> There is another combination:
> 
> *NU*bian - *PI*gmy - *LA*mancha
> 
> ...


Those all sound HAWAIIAN!  I especially like Pinula and Lanupi...I don't know why, but they have "ring" to them!  Very "island-y" Like a warm thought with all that snow around you


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good. Good luck on getting it finished.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

Snow machine
Freezer 
Sledder 
ice cold!
or any of the names above sound cool!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a nubian, and Im not sure if she was bred by a pygmy or a boer or a nubian. I might get the same surprise!!! baby is cute/


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

I love the name Pilanu.  It sounds wonderful.  And I LOVE the barn.  Wow, your DH and dad sound like great guys.  Nice job.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 19, 2012)

thanks guys!! they are at work again tomorrow putting on the roof!! my sister and mom are comming too and we are going out to eat and bringing the boys home some food!!


----------



## fmizula (Feb 20, 2012)

long day of work today. we got the roofing done which is metal 12x3. on the back side is metal back side on.  we put up corner bracking in 4x4s. we added flooring on one side of pressure treated wood with slots in between for drainage. hurricane clips. we also, put a window my dh found on the side of the road!! so far we have about 200$ into this project!@ its a deal.  me and the girls went out to lunch at a mexican place and brought the boys home some warm lunch. it was about 30 out all day today but at least it was sunny!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

I am simply amazed at the wonderful work your DH and Father are doing.  It's GREAT!   And just $200.  So impressive.  I love the roof.  And they are working in the snow too.  Can I have one of those guys.  Either one would do.  I'll feed them and take care of them.  Honest.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 26, 2012)

my mom was out freezing with us this weekend it was 14 out today and just downright blustery!!! but the sun was shining. 






my new stalls(two) with spring back hinges, sweet.























alot of visible progress today. just about all the siding is cut. we got rough cut pine from DH's friend for $200 for 500 board feet.  we made stalls for the kidding area and milking areas. put in another window, free on side of road. it looks its comming right along. a few more hours and should be all finished up. im really getting excited now!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks great! What are the dimensions of your barn? It looks really nice!


----------



## fmizula (Feb 26, 2012)

it is 11x12


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

fmizula said:
			
		

> it is 11x12


Thats a good size goat barn. Your goats should love it.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent job! Looks like they know what they doing 
On your pictures I'm noticing that you have a sizeable forest and mountains in a background
(my setting is very similar)
Does lot of predators coming your way?


----------



## cindyg (Feb 26, 2012)

That is a way cool barn.  Am I seeing it right, do you have board floors for the stalls, and then open dirt floor in the other side?  Goats are going to be so fine there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2012)

Your new baby is a cutie!!!!  Congratulations

And your new barn is looking great!!!


----------



## fmizula (Feb 26, 2012)

yes id say i hear many bears howling out there but i have a loud barking dog to scare them off and havent lost anyone yet (three years now). i also lock everyone in at night and have a seckondary dogkennel for extra security becides the regular fencing (five foot field fencing).  yes, there will be rocks added to the dirt floor side and a stall mat and the stall side has wood flooring with slatts and probably adding a stall matt there as well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice looking barn!  We have been doing the same, freezing our cabooses off building a house for the new bucks.  Did you salvage that corragated metal from somewhere or buy it?  We had a few sheets but now need some more to complete the interior wall the way we want it-that stuff is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow,  beautiful job on the barn!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

WOW   
Nice job and worked out in the winter weather I am impressed. They did an awesome job on it


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 27, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 27, 2012)

I love it!  You have a gorgeous barn!  Can't wait to see it finished and full of goats!


----------



## fmizula (Feb 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Nice looking barn!  We have been doing the same, freezing our cabooses off building a house for the new bucks.  Did you salvage that corragated metal from somewhere or buy it?  We had a few sheets but now need some more to complete the interior wall the way we want it-that stuff is EXPENSIVE!


thank you,

we did salvage some that we put on the back wall like7 pieces maby and one clear one too which is really nice for the light it lets in. i bought the roofing on top at a farm supply near me for 12ft at 29 a piece so we did the whole roof with fie sheets. it wasnot tooo bad. it looks really nice though. ask arround sometimes places like tractor supply  or home depot are not the cheapest.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy cow!  That barn is awesome!!!  When can they come build me one?


----------



## fmizula (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgsZGDoIGqw&feature=channel

video link of my new barn. no new progress but thought itlooked nice in the evening sunlight up on the hill!!

you could check out my baby goat videos too when you are there


----------



## fmizula (Apr 17, 2012)

goat shed is nearly compleate. kids seem very happy in there today. they had their first night staying up in the new house last night and were a little scared but seem good now. 







mulch and the kids eating dinner.







me and princess after i finished milking her out.


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice little shelter.  The Barn Swallows will love that awening.


----------

